# Ausfallenden am Rahmen richten



## Catsoft (26. April 2013)

Moin!

Ich suche eine zuverlässige Möglichkeit einen Rahmen bzw. seine Ausfallenden kontrollieren und ggf. richten zu lassen. Am besten auch die Bremsscheibenaufnahmen.

Erfahrungen?

Robert


----------



## regensburger (26. April 2013)

Ausfallenden kann man mit sogenannten Richtglocken prüfen. Sollte der Fahrradladen deines Vertrauens haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (26. April 2013)

regensburger schrieb:


> Sollte der Fahrradladen deines Vertrauens haben.



Genau den hab ich nicht....


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. April 2013)

Dieses Richtwerkzeug gibts zB hier: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/cyclus-kontrolllehre-fuer-ausfallenden/aid:22660
Ich habe dieses Werkzeug selbst.

Ist Dein Rahmen an den Ausfallenden verzogen?


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ist Dein Rahmen an den Ausfallenden verzogen?



Die Ausfallenden stehen wohl nicht ganz parallel und was die Sache nicht besser macht steht damit auch die Bremssattelaufnahme nicht ganz gerade :-(


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. April 2013)

Najaa, aber ohne weiteres verzieht sich ein neuer Fahrradrahmen nicht an den Ausfallenden.
Bist Du mal heftig gestürzt?

Die Symmetrie vom Rahmen kann man zB auch mit einer langen Metallschiene überprüfen; angelegt an Steuerrohr und ans Sitzrohr peilt man/misst man ob die Abstände der Ausfallenden gleich sind.
Eine Schnur vom Ausfallende übers Steuerrohr zum anderen Ausfallende hin gespannt erfüllt den gleichen Zweck.
Wenn es eine PM-Bremssattelaufnahme ist, sollten sich leichte Ungenauigkeiten wohl ausgleichen lassen...

Noch ne Ergänzung:
Man kann Stahlrahmen (in gewissen Grenzen) richten. Da passiert nix.
Bei einem Alurahmen wäre ich aber vorsichtig. Das kann dort uU brechen. Muß aber nicht. Und vor allem nicht sofort...


----------



## dirty sam (28. April 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Genau den hab ich nicht....



Moin !

Wenn Du keinen hast, such Dir einen. Hast Du dieses Thema bewußt in´s Norddeutsche Unterforum gesetzt? 
Was Du brauchst ist ein wirklich engagierter Zweiradbetrieb und nicht nur einen Teileverkäufer.
Spontan fallen mir da "Von Hacht" in HH, Breitenfelder Str. ein.
Die sind auch in Rennsport aktiv und dahinter steckt die Marke Stevens.

Norwid sollte Dir eigentlich auch helfen können. Die bauen ihre eigenen Rahmen (allerdings nur aus Stahl), und sitzen bei Elmshorn.

Gruß 
Sam


----------

